# What do you make of this...



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I had my phone turned off while it was charging, unplugged it and powered it up. 
The immediate screen I get is the" Samsung" logo and underneath it an unlocked lock and the word "custom" under the lock.

Never seen that before.... Thoughts?

Phone is on vzw and I'm rooted.

SGS3 production

SGS3 production


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> I had my phone turned off while it was charging, unplugged it and powered it up.
> The immediate screen I get is the" Samsung" logo and underneath it an unlocked lock and the word "custom" under the lock.
> 
> Never seen that before.... Thoughts?
> ...


Lol that's what shows up when you root and put a custom recovery on the phone. It SHOULD have shown up when you first did that.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol are you serious? I must have just never looked at it when it was booting up.

My gnex only did that after I unlocked the bootloader, that's why I got a little excited and thought magic had ensued









SGS3 production


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Lol are you serious? I must have just never looked at it when it was booting up.
> 
> My gnex only did that after I unlocked the bootloader, that's why I got a little excited and thought magic had ensued
> 
> ...


Yeah man haha

And I know. My Gnex only did it when I unlocked its bootloader too.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh well. Back to reality.

SGS3 production


----------

